# Free carving e-books



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

I wanted to remind everyone that there are several free PDF e-Books on our website that you can download. They are especially great for beginning carvers.

Your First Carving

Levels in Relief Wood Carving

Hope you enjoy them 

Lora


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thank you Lora.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, thank you Lora. I've read the first part and what I've seen you write at just the right level for me!


----------

